# SINN vs STOWA



## ural56 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaite m'acheter une vraie montre, et que je puisse la porter en toutes occasions.
J'hésite entre deux modèles soit :

Stowa Flieger
Sinn 556
Pouvez-vous objectivement me conseiller ?
Merci.


----------



## chemkacte (Feb 2, 2013)

à vrai dire, des photos et un peu plus d'information sur les montres, comme un lien vers une page quelconque, pourrait aider à avoir plus de réponses.


----------



## jimmi.ngo1992 (May 10, 2015)

une vote pour Sinn 556


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Deux modèles très différents, de qualité, que j'ai possédé (enfin, une 656 et une FO LE) et beaucoup apprécié, mais pour des raisons différentes. Pour résumer, si je ne devais n'avoir qu'une seule montre, je choisirais la 556 : étanche (couronne vissée et résistance 20 ATM, je crois), ce qui peut servir sur la plage, moins typée malgré un design plus original que la Stowa, qui reproduit à peu de choses près l'apparence d'une référence vintage militaire (NOTE : sauf les modèles Testaf, plus techniques mais aussi nettement plus chères).

Enfin, si le dateur est un point important pour vous, je trouve qu'une Flieger Stowa avec un dateur est une hérésie esthétique et historique. Sur la Sinn, aucun problème.
J'aime beaucoup Stowa et Jorg Schauer, mais je pense que les productions de Sinn sont un (petit) cran au-dessus en termes de qualité et finition face à la plupart des Flieger de Stowa. Maintenant, des goûts et des couleurs...

Photos (du Net) de deux modèles comparables, Stowa Testaf02 (plus de 1200 euros) et Sinn 556 (plus de 850 euros):


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Si le critère principal est de pourvoir porter la montre en toute occasion, je pense que chez Stowa, ça limite aux modèles Klassic Sport, TO1, TO2 et GMT. Par contre tous ces modèles font au moins 43mm, ce qui commence à faire une belle différence avec les 38,5mm de la Sinn.

Stowa fait aussi des fliegers en 36 et 40 mm mais leur étanchéité est plus limitée et le seul bracelet métallique disponible est le maille milanaise, qui a mon avis ne va pas pour une flieger.


----------



## sidunawatch (Aug 21, 2018)

Deux excellentes marques prises en considération.

La Sinn 556 est incontournable comme "tool watch" ou montre de baroud.

Pour une flieger, Stowe est une valeur sûre, mais au risque de paraître puriste je recommanderais un modèle avec Unitas modifié pour ajouter une seconde centrale.
Les Flieger à seconde centrale chez Stowa ont toutes l'air d'être des automatiques
Laco a eu des Unitas modifié dans son catalogue, mais ils sont depuis passé à l'ETA 2801, qui est une version simplifiée du ETA 2824-2 sans dispositif automatique.
Il ne reste donc que Steinhard qui propose l'Unitas à seconde centrale.


----------

